# New Site Upgrade and Look Feedback Thread



## Administrator

Hello Everyone,

We're proud to announce that the new site look and feel has been completed for TalkAboutMarriage.com! Our designers and software engineers have been hard at work on this for several months. It's designed to modernize the site, make it easier to use, and to make it more attractive to new members and guests that visit .

The forum software we use, vBulletin, by default is not designed to be friendly to the eyes or to look modern. We went down to the nuts and bolts of the forum software and templates, and have done a ground up approach. There are several things you will notice now that the new design is live. 

*1) The site should be significantly faster.*

We have applied every modern technique to speed up page load and tested with all modern browsers. We want the forum to be extremely fast and easy to use.

*2) The site will work much better in mobile and tablet views*

We've started applying responsive design, and have designed and tested against android and iPhone devices, Android tablets, and iPads. If you are sitting at your desk or on your couch, or just on your phone, the site will work much better than it did before, and load fast. We are still working on improving the experience even further in the months to come, but we wanted to launch this as quickly as we could.

*3) The homepage is bright, crisp and clean.*

We wanted the first page users saw to look beautiful, so that when a new guest arrives and is debating whether to join TalkAboutMarriage.com, they see a beautiful doorway, and they walk right in.

As a forum member you can choose to use the new design (which is on by default) or you can go back to the old design. We ask that you give it a chance and see if you like it. Like anything new, it will be unfamiliar at first, but we suspect that the speed difference will make you want to use this new one. If you do decide to switch back, the link is at the bottom left of each forum page, you pull down and select the theme called "TalkAboutMarriage.com Classic/Pink/Blue".

*4) Users will be able to register with Facebook, Twitter or Google+*

*5) The side bar can be hidden in your user options. *

Click on my profile / user cp at the top right. 

- click on edit your details on the left. 
- Look for Show Sidebar on Forum Pages under Additional Information. 
- Click disable and save.

*6) Another new great feature is the @Mention user plugin. You can tag members by simply using the @ symbol.*

*7) Drag and Drop image uploader*

We hope you enjoy it, and if you have any questions on the design, please let us know, feedback is appreciated. 

If there are any issues you see. Post them up here and we will get them worked out. 

Thanks,
-Your TalkAboutMarriage.com Team.


----------



## Pluto2

The new features seem fun to play around with.

it is awfully pink-just saying.


----------



## Administrator

Pluto2 said:


> The new features seem fun to play around with.
> 
> it is awfully pink-just saying.


You can go to the bottom left corner and choose the alternate option which is blue.

Jeff


----------



## Pluto2

VS Jeff said:


> You can go to the bottom right corner and choose the alternate option which is blue.
> 
> Jeff


I love you!


----------



## staystrong

Where is that? (The Blue)

Overall it's a tremendous upgrade.. the site has needed one for a long time. Nice job.

I'm not a fan of the guy chasing the upset girl with flowers or bending down on his knee to propose. You don't even see a woman with her arm around her husband. The graphics pander to the idea of cold, demanding women and needy, hapless husbands. Kind of goofy and conventional.


----------



## Lon

VS Jeff said:


> You can go to the bottom right corner and choose the alternate option which is blue.
> 
> Jeff


Thank you thank you!! no more pink TAM!!


----------



## Administrator

staystrong said:


> Where is that? (The Blue)
> 
> Overall it's a tremendous upgrade.. the site has needed one for a long time. Nice job.
> 
> I'm not a fan of the guy chasing the upset girl with flowers or bending down on his knee to propose. You don't even see a woman with her arm around her husband. The graphics pander to the idea of cold, demanding women and needy, hapless husbands. Kind of goofy and conventional.


3) The homepage is bright, crisp and clean.

We wanted the first page users saw to look beautiful, so that when a new guest arrives and is debating whether to join TalkAboutMarriage.com, they see a beautiful doorway, and they walk right in.

As a forum member you can choose to use the new design (which is on by default) or you can go back to the old design. We ask that you give it a chance and see if you like it. Like anything new, it will be unfamiliar at first, but we suspect that the speed difference will make you want to use this new one. If you do decide to switch back, the link is at the bottom left of each forum page, you pull down and select the theme called "TalkAboutMarriage.com Classic/Pink/Blue".


----------



## Haiku

It's good admin is trying to keep things fresh by doing maintenance and upgrades. Personally I don't use many site functions or features, so I re-bookmarked the forum index and changed back to the classic display (at the bottom of the page).

Is there a way to disable or customize the Tag display? It takes up too much real estate, I'm my opinion. Id like to remove it so the navigation links, profile box with message notifications, and handy link banner are all closer to the topics. 

Otherwise, I'll adjust to the change easily enough.


----------



## Administrator

Haiku said:


> It's good admin is trying to keep things fresh by doing maintenance and upgrades. Personally I don't use many site functions or features, so I re-bookmarked the forum index and changed back to the classic display (at the bottom of the page).
> 
> Is there a way to disable or customize the Tag display? It takes up too much real estate, I'm my opinion. Id like to remove it so the navigation links, profile box with message notifications, and handy link banner are all closer to the topics.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll adjust to the change easily enough.


Which tag display are you talking about? You can close out the right hand side bar.

Jeff


----------



## Haiku

Sorry, I meant the User Tag List box. It's just a minor inconvenience and a minor criticism.

Edit: Jeff - please disregard. I had toggled over to the Classic style. Once I changed to alternative everything is just fine. Actually I might research the new functions and give them a try. Thanks for the upgrade.


----------



## pidge70

I am not a fan at all of the new mobile look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

It's like I walked into my living room and someone moved the couch. I see potential though.


----------



## Haiku

pidge70 said:


> I am not a fan at all of the new mobile look.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The Tapatalk app works great with this site. You might give it a try as an alternative. I use it when on my phone.


----------



## MattMatt

I hate it because I am an old fogey. Give me a week or so, and I'll absolutely love it. I have to get used to new stuff!


----------



## honcho

VS Jeff said:


> 3) The homepage is bright, crisp and clean.
> 
> We wanted the first page users saw to look beautiful, so that when a new guest arrives and is debating whether to join TalkAboutMarriage.com, they see a beautiful doorway, and they walk right in.
> 
> As a forum member you can choose to use the new design (which is on by default) or you can go back to the old design. We ask that you give it a chance and see if you like it. Like anything new, it will be unfamiliar at first, but we suspect that the speed difference will make you want to use this new one. If you do decide to switch back, the link is at the bottom left of each forum page, you pull down and select the theme called "TalkAboutMarriage.com Classic/Pink/Blue".




Where is the link to switch back to classic mode? All the pink I guess has blinded me and I can't find the link. I am using an older android and the new site is much slower and the pages aren't formatting very well at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt

Haiku said:


> It's good admin is trying to keep things fresh by doing maintenance and upgrades. Personally I don't use many site functions or features, so I re-bookmarked the forum index and *changed back to the classic display *(at the bottom of the page).
> 
> Is there a way to disable or customize the Tag display? It takes up too much real estate, I'm my opinion. Id like to remove it so the navigation links, profile box with message notifications, and handy link banner are all closer to the topics.
> 
> Otherwise, I'll adjust to the change easily enough.


Try the alternate display. Blue and gold, no more pink!!!

The only real issue I have is with that floating bar you get when you open a thread. The one that has 'reply' and the thread page numbers. I see no need to have that bar follow me down the entire page. Takes up way too much page space. I'd like to see that go bye-bye. This is probably more for PCs than mobile apps.

Otherwise, looking pretty good. Takes a little getting used to, but I think it'll be good overall.


----------



## Amplexor

I love the new *"Ban you! Ban you all to hell!"* feature.


----------



## LonelyinLove

This looks great!


----------



## Miss Taken

WOW! It is so different. I just came to find out when the changes happened because I haven't been here in a while. I think I like the look. Would not be caught dead using the Facebook log in though. I like to keep my personal life anonymous-ish lol.


----------



## Administrator

Amplexor said:


> I love the new *"Ban you! Ban you all to hell!"* feature.


OTB is my favorite tool!!!!

Great for spam and IP cleanup.

Jeff


----------



## Ikaika

What does it mean to tag someone... I really feel dumb just asking that question.


----------



## LongWalk

pidge70 said:


> I am not a fan at all of the new mobile look.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Use Tappatalk


----------



## Administrator

Ikaika said:


> What does it mean to tag someone... I really feel dumb just asking that question.


 @Ikaika - you just put the @ symbol before a users name.

Jeff


----------



## Kristisha

I love the color and it's a lot faster . Using my iPad most of the time I see a big difference in the performance of the site so I have to say well done.


----------



## thatbpguy

Great job. My only criticism is the smiley things (don;t know what they're called) look childish now.


----------



## Kristisha

thatbpguy said:


> Great job. My only criticism is the smiley things (don;t know what they're called) look childish now.


:iagree:


----------



## Ikaika

thatbpguy said:


> Great job. My only criticism is the smiley things (don;t know what they're called) look childish now.


I kind of like this one... I'm sure it will be used on me in several different responses. 

:nerd:


----------



## Ikaika

Just looking over all the new features, one I really like is the drag and drop files box. It is far easier than the previous non-user friendly way of doing this wonderful and mindless way of attaching gif, jpgs and the like :grin2: as opposed to the old


----------



## melw74

I thought i had come to the wrong site. Then i remembered you were making some changes. I have to admit, I am not to sure, but then again i am not very good with change, so for me its getting used to the changes. Not going to give in tho and revert to the old TAM. I think i am going with give it a chance and get used to it .


----------



## Jetranger

The alternative colour scheme is nice - the site is much less conspicuous for stealthy browsing at work.


----------



## 3putt

Just noticed that there's not a full page index of all the forums like there was before (unless I'm missing it). Just subsections now. I do like the forum jump but, IMO, it would be better located at the top of each page instead of the bottom.


----------



## Deejo

3putt said:


> Just noticed that there's not a full page index of all the forums like there was before (unless I'm missing it). Just subsections now. I do like the forum jump but, IMO, it would be better located at the top of each page instead of the bottom.


There is a Forums Dropdown in the page header that should index all of the subforums.


----------



## 3putt

Deejo said:


> There is a Forums Dropdown in the page header that should index all of the subforums.


Okay, I see that now. Guess I'll get used to not having a whole page of all forums displayed. No biggie.......*not nearly as big as that floating thread page number/reply bar that follows you even to the bathroom.*

:smile2:


----------



## Rowan

Is there a way to get rid of the "Setup Progress" box at the top of the main forum list page? I've been on here for years. I'm as set up as I want to be. But a quarter of the page where all the subforums are listed is eaten up by a large box telling me I'm only 60% set up.


----------



## Rowan

3putt said:


> Okay, I see that now. *Guess I'll get used to not having a whole page of all forums displayed.* No biggie.......not nearly as big as that floating thread page number/reply bar that follows you even to the bathroom.



When I click on Forums at the top - don't select anything from the drop down menu, just click on the word itself - it takes me to the page I think you're probably looking for.


----------



## Administrator

Rowan said:


> Is there a way to get rid of the "Setup Progress" box at the top of the main forum list page? I've been on here for years. I'm as set up as I want to be. But a quarter of the page where all the subforums are listed is eaten up by a large box telling me I'm only 60% set up.


working on something for that.

Jeff


----------



## 3putt

Rowan said:


> When I click on Forums at the top - don't select anything from the drop down menu, just click on the word itself - it takes me to the page I think you're probably looking for.


That is precisely what I was looking for. 

Thanks, Rowan!


----------



## GusPolinski

Here's something I've wondered about for a while...

Is there any way to add a "First Post" column to each of the forum indices?

A little off-topic, perhaps, but hey... figured I'd ask.


----------



## Haiku

3putt said:


> Just noticed that there's not a full page index of all the forums like there was before (unless I'm missing it). Just subsections now. I do like the forum jump but, IMO, it would be better located at the top of each page instead of the bottom.


Is this what you're looking for?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forumindex.php


----------



## Blondilocks

The alternate color scheme is much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## FeministInPink

I like the changes. Seems to load a lot faster, and I like the drop-downs at the top of the page. Makes navigation a lot easier.

I'm a horrible beta tester, I'm always like, "I love EVERYTHING! Let's get ice cream!"


----------



## Administrator

FeministInPink said:


> I like the changes. Seems to load a lot faster, and I like the drop-downs at the top of the page. Makes navigation a lot easier.
> 
> I'm a horrible beta tester, I'm always like, "I love EVERYTHING! Let's get ice cream!"


Ditto - I am buying!!!:toast:

Jeff


----------



## Thor

I HATE the new color scheme more than I hated the old color scheme. Apparently I am too stupid to figure out where to go to either revert to the old style or to change the color scheme. Someone please post clear detailed instructions click by click how to find those controls!


----------



## Administrator

Thor said:


> I HATE the new color scheme more than I hated the old color scheme. Apparently I am too stupid to figure out where to go to either revert to the old style or to change the color scheme. Someone please post clear detailed instructions click by click how to find those controls!


Details in first post in this thread.

Jeff


----------



## Thor

VS Jeff said:


> Details in first post in this thread.
> 
> Jeff


Ah, I got derailed by the numerous mentions of the bottom *right* corner, which is incorrect.


----------



## Haiku

Is there any value to the Drag and Drop feature if I typically use a tablet (iPad)? I'm guessing I would continue to use the legacy file management method?


----------



## WandaJ

It is nice designed, the old one was getting a little out of fashion


----------



## krismimo

Thank you for giving us the option to choose the colors, not a fan of the pepto pink, although the blue makes me feel like I'm at a baby shower, or some kind of spring wedding. But I will happily take it. It is going to take some getting use to, but seeing how much faster and organized it is it is pretty cool. Sort of like someone reorganized your fridge or cabinet. I have to see thorugh my tablet or the phone to see how much has changed. I think some people are reading into the graphics a little too much ahahha lord knows I have seen far worse. Thanks!


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit?

I'm unable, when I click on view first in thread within this thread http://talkaboutmarriage.com/financ...4-going-joint-separate-finances-marriage.html (I dunno, may be all threads for that matter) it doesn't automagically take me to first unread. 

Also, same thread shows a page 2, however I can't go to page two http://talkaboutmarriage.com/financ...going-joint-separate-finances-marriage-2.html . Tried the forum link and entered a "-2" before the .html with no luck.


----------



## Melinda123

Beautiful upgrade!~ thanks for all your hard work. I noticed my password was here when I came on; any way to not have my password saved?


----------



## GusPolinski

Melinda123 said:


> Beautiful upgrade!~ thanks for all your hard work. I noticed my password was here when I came on; any way to not have my password saved?


The easiest, most comprehensive way to accomplish this would be to (a) access TAM via your browser's Incognito (Chrome)/InPrivate (IE)/Private (Safari) browsing mode and (b) completely close out your browser when done.


----------



## meson

I dont like the need to have avatars load while I'm scrolling. This more than erases the faster page loading for me. I'm frequently looking for posters by avatar and waiting for each image to load with a scroll is agonizing. 

I really like that you have a choice of skins though. I set it to classic and the page loads the avatars all at once.


----------



## UserNameAgain

When did this become a christian uber reconciliation site? Look at the 2 articles on the main page. The first quotes lots of scripture and strongly opposes divorce and the 2nd divides up the sexes and also and is also very pro marriage no matter what. wTH? One reason why I read TAM is because the site itself stayed pretty neutral unlike other sites. Huge downgrade. You've driven at least one reader away


----------



## pidge70

Ugh, how do you make it blue and gold? I cannot deal with all the pink. Looks like a bottle of Pepto exploded on my monitor.

ETA: nevermind, I found it.


----------



## 3putt

pidge70 said:


> Ugh, how do you make it blue and gold? I cannot deal with all the pink. Looks like a bottle of Pepto exploded on my monitor.
> 
> ETA: nevermind, I found it.


Yeah, that Pepto explosion was pretty frightening when I first saw it. Almost burned my corneas. I said blue and gold initially, but it's actually blue and kind of Texas Longhorn orange. Either way, much easier on the eyes....and ears.


----------



## Affaircare

For those having trouble finding it, here's how you can turn your TAM blue (lovely, beautiful...not pink!)


----------



## PhillyGuy13

I've only accessed from my phone so far... Nice look, getting used to the feel. 

I really like that I can now "like" from my phone.

On the previous desktop/tablet version, there were little icons (files with black dots) that told you which threads you had commented on. I liked that because it was a quick way to easily find threads you were following.

Is that feature available with the upgraded mobile view? Or is there a trick I'm missing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam

I like the changes. A bit of a learning curve for a non-techie, but I'll get there .

Not sure if anyone else has noticed this, but the site seems a bit herky-jerky, especially when scrolling. In other words, there is a bit of lag time when scrolling and it's jarring on the eyes while navigating and waiting to "land" on a post. I am using a fairly new Macbook Pro so I don't think my hardware is outdated.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## pidge70

I still hate it.....:grin2:


----------



## happy as a clam

pidge70 said:


> I still hate it.....:grin2:


:lol:

For the time being, I have switched back to the "classic" version... the scrolling is much smoother and responsive.

The upgraded site is a bit clunky and unwieldy, at least on my computer.


----------



## ConanHub

I am liking it. It allows me more interaction from my phone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blossom Leigh

I too am liking it a lot except for the pink and orange in the new version and alternative. They are both too strong.


----------



## Administrator

If you go straight to the bottom of the page on the left side you will see this option to change to the skin option for the site.









I hope this helps you 

Change can be hard but also good, you all have best of both worlds you can explore the new layout or stick with the old layout the choice is yours. 

Keep giving us your feedback guys, thank you all so much!

~ Glen community support


----------



## Administrator

Melinda123 said:


> Beautiful upgrade!~ thanks for all your hard work. I noticed my password was here when I came on; any way to not have my password saved?


You can try un checking the "remember me" box next to the log in next after you clear your cache.

Jeff


----------



## Administrator

whatslovegottodowithit? said:


> I'm unable, when I click on view first in thread within this thread http://talkaboutmarriage.com/financ...4-going-joint-separate-finances-marriage.html (I dunno, may be all threads for that matter) it doesn't automagically take me to first unread.
> 
> Also, same thread shows a page 2, however I can't go to page two http://talkaboutmarriage.com/financ...going-joint-separate-finances-marriage-2.html . Tried the forum link and entered a "-2" before the .html with no luck.


Trying to figure out what is going on, can you get me a screen shot of what you are seeing?

Also try a F5 refresh and log in/out if you can.

Jeff


----------



## Blossom Leigh

VS Glen said:


> If you go straight to the bottom of the page on the left side you will see this option to change to the skin option for the site.
> 
> View attachment 34617
> 
> 
> I hope this helps you
> 
> Change can be hard but also good, you all have best of both worlds you can explore the new layout or stick with the old layout the choice is yours.
> 
> Keep giving us your feedback guys, thank you all so much!
> 
> ~ Glen community support


I had already looked at them all. The Classic layout isn't laid out well with the new changes. The new versions pink and orange are too strong. Thus, no option left. So maybe just some feedback for down the road.


----------



## meson

I like the notification for quotes. I don't subscribe to threads and sometimes I miss replies to me if it's not done right away. I haven't tried tagging yet...


----------



## happy as a clam

happy as a clam said:


> Not sure if anyone else has noticed this, but the site seems a bit herky-jerky, especially when scrolling. In other words, there is a bit of lag time when scrolling and it's jarring on the eyes while navigating and waiting to "land" on a post. I am using a fairly new Macbook Pro so I don't think my hardware is outdated.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


I would appreciate it if one of the mods/administrators would address this issue (above).

The new site is jerky, clunky, unwieldy on my relatively new (1 year old) Macbook. If I switch back to Classic-mode, all is right in the universe . Anyone have any ideas?

I have reset my touch pad to make it more responsive, but the site still seems to "jump around" rather than smoothly scroll. When it finally "lands" it is somewhat jarring for a split second until the movement stops. Hard on the eyes.


----------



## Blossom Leigh

happy as a clam said:


> I would appreciate it if one of the mods/administrators would address this issue (above).
> 
> The new site is jerky, clunky, unwieldy on my relatively new (1 year old) Macbook. If I switch back to Classic-mode, all is right in the universe . Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I have reset my touch pad to make it more responsive, but the site still seems to "jump around" rather than smoothly scroll. When it finally "lands" it is somewhat jarring for a split second until the movement stops. Hard on the eyes.


I noticed that on my android phone. My laptop is ok.

Still hard on the eyes.


----------



## GusPolinski

happy as a clam said:


> I would appreciate it if one of the mods/administrators would address this issue (above).
> 
> The new site is jerky, clunky, unwieldy on my relatively new (1 year old) Macbook. If I switch back to Classic-mode, all is right in the universe . Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I have reset my touch pad to make it more responsive, but the site still seems to "jump around" rather than smoothly scroll. When it finally "lands" it is somewhat jarring for a split second until the movement stops. Hard on the eyes.


Which browser are you using?


----------



## happy as a clam

GusPolinski said:


> Which browser are you using?


Safari, whatever the latest version is. I also have Chrome, but haven't tried that yet. But it's also very clunky on my iPhone 5.


----------



## meson

happy as a clam said:


> Safari, whatever the latest version is. I also have Chrome, but haven't tried that yet. But it's also very clunky on my iPhone 5.


I noticed it as well with safari and it seems to be related to dynamically loading avatars in view. This caused me to switch back to classic.


----------



## GusPolinski

happy as a clam said:


> Safari, whatever the latest version is. I also have Chrome, but haven't tried that yet. But it's also very clunky on my iPhone 5.


You might try deleting history, cookies, etc. I use Safari on my 13" 2013 MacBook Air and everything seems to be working pretty well. I've not yet tried it on my 15" 2013 MacBook Pro, though.

Do you see the same issues whether on AC or battery power?

I'd recommend the Tapatalk app for your iPhone.


----------



## honcho

VS Glen said:


> If you go straight to the bottom of the page on the left side you will see this option to change to the skin option for the site.
> 
> View attachment 34617
> 
> 
> I hope this helps you
> 
> Change can be hard but also good, you all have best of both worlds you can explore the new layout or stick with the old layout the choice is yours.
> 
> Keep giving us your feedback guys, thank you all so much!
> 
> ~ Glen community support


Change can be good. Pink is not.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator

*Please! Educate the uneducated!

What exactly does the term "tagging" mean? That phrase gives me a vivid flashback to when my rich, skanky XW used that same vernacular to one of her boyfriends on FB, pre-separation from me, to the effect of:

"Here is a photo of us together in New Orleans that I wanted you to see, but please do not "tag" me as there are some of Arbitrator's friends here on FB that might see this!"​*


----------



## Affaircare

@arbitrator

Tagging is when you want to send a reply to a certain person or make sure they get it, so you put the @ symbol in front of their name, and it give them a notification (up top where we get the like notifications, I think). 

I tagged YOU in this reply!


----------



## arbitrator

*AC: Got it! Thanks!*


----------



## NobodySpecial

MattMatt said:


> I hate it because I am an old fogey. Give me a week or so, and I'll absolutely love it. I have to get used to new stuff!


You can change it back to classic on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Fozzy

Quote notification is very cool.


----------



## Haiku

VS Jeff said:


> You can try un checking the "remember me" box next to the log in next after you clear your cache.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff - I didn't see a reply to the question below. 



Haiku said:


> Is there any value to the Drag and Drop feature if I typically use a tablet (iPad)? I'm guessing I would continue to use the legacy file management method?


----------



## Blondilocks

Is there a way to set the preferred skin as the default so we don't have to change it every time?


----------



## 3putt

Blondilocks said:


> Is there a way to set the preferred skin as the default so we don't have to change it every time?


As soon as you change the skin it should stay that way. It does for me anyway.


----------



## 3putt

Since we're all voicing issues or complaints (as requested), I thought I would voice a positive. Any given page, for me (Opera), would take at least 10 seconds to fully load with the old set up. Now it's only taking around 4 seconds. That's a pretty wicked speed improvement.


----------



## Openminded

I've now gotten used to the changes and like them. :smile2:


----------



## Anon Pink

Cool new toys!

I like it!

Thank you so much for making it so pink! I just LOVE PINK!!!!

Now I'm going to tag some of y'all just to see how this works.

@Fozzy, have you seen the 50 shades move yet?
@Faithful Wife Did it stop raining yet?
@jld. How's your mom?


----------



## jld

@AP: Lol. I think she is okay. I guess I should ask one of my sisters. Thanks for asking! :smile2:


----------



## Anon Pink

@jld, you have to use my full screen name.

For some reason my tagging FaithfulWife is not working. It is tagging a user who hasn't logged on since 2010.

ETA: space between her name, now I got it!


----------



## Faithful Wife

Got it @Anon Pink
I'm in Florida right now but yes it is beautiful in portland right now!


----------



## NotEasy

Love the new look and improved speed. But the new top menu had me thinking WTF!!! I read the rightmost option as 
FOR THE RAPISTS 
Sometimes I wonder about my mind.


----------



## arbitrator

*I'm really starting to get a feel for this new format! Great job by all of you TAM computer gurus in putting these changes together!

I really think that it's going to work out to be something that we'll all thoroughly enjoy using!*


----------



## kokonatsu

I really love this new layout actually. Added something I wished for when using the old layout, so that's awesome. 

But I am having a problem. I often use TAM on my phone, so when I go into a thread that has more than 10 pages or so, the links for the page numbers at the top or bottom of the screen are cut off at the end, so for example, if there are 32 pages on the thread in total, and I haven't read page 31, I can't get to that page on my phone because the last page being shown is 30. There's no previous page button, or its somehow inaccessible on my phone. 

If someone could help me out with that, it'd be much appreciated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeministInPink

NotEasy said:


> Love the new look and improved speed. But the new top menu had me thinking WTF!!! I read the rightmost option as
> FOR THE RAPISTS
> Sometimes I wonder about my mind.


It's not just you, I keep seeing that as well!


----------



## FeministInPink

I actually thought of something that I would love to see as an improvement.

I would love it if I could adjust the private message settings so that TAM always saves my SENT messages. I usually remember to toggle that option when sending a new message, but sometimes I forget.

I know it's not design-related, but it's functionality I would like to see.


----------



## 3putt

FeministInPink said:


> I actually thought of something that I would love to see as an improvement.
> 
> *I would love it if I could adjust the private message settings so that TAM always saves my SENT messages. * I usually remember to toggle that option when sending a new message, but sometimes I forget.
> 
> I know it's not design-related, but it's functionality I would like to see.


That's located in your Control Panel (User CP). Go to Edit Options and scroll down to Private Messaging and check the box that reads: _Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default._


----------



## Administrator

kokonatsu said:


> I really love this new layout actually. Added something I wished for when using the old layout, so that's awesome.
> 
> But I am having a problem. I often use TAM on my phone, so when I go into a thread that has more than 10 pages or so, the links for the page numbers at the top or bottom of the screen are cut off at the end, so for example, if there are 32 pages on the thread in total, and I haven't read page 31, I can't get to that page on my phone because the last page being shown is 30. There's no previous page button, or its somehow inaccessible on my phone.
> 
> If someone could help me out with that, it'd be much appreciated.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hello, 

Are you seeing this on the enhanced mobile view or the normal desktop layout on your phone? Also, what mobile device and browser are you using? I just want to test it out on my end with a similar phone. 



FeministInPink said:


> I actually thought of something that I would love to see as an improvement.
> 
> I would love it if I could adjust the private message settings so that TAM always saves my SENT messages. I usually remember to toggle that option when sending a new message, but sometimes I forget.
> 
> I know it's not design-related, but it's functionality I would like to see.


You should be able to set the mailbox to save a copy of your sent messages by default. 
Try this page: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/profile.php?do=editoptions
And look for the "Private Messages" heading under the "Messaging & Notification". There should be an option there stating: "When sending private messages the forum can make a copy of the message in your Sent Items folder."

I hope this helps. 

~Kay


----------



## kokonatsu

Yungster said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are you seeing this on the enhanced mobile view or the normal desktop layout on your phone? Also, what mobile device and browser are you using? I just want to test it out on my end with a similar phone.


As far as I know, I'm not using the enhanced mobile view, just the regular desktop view. I'm using iPhone 6. I've tried to use the drop down menu at the bottom of the page to switch to the mobile version, but nothing changed. I also tried to change on the same menu to the alternative colours, which worked on my laptop, but not on this phone.

Also, I just noticed in typing this reply that the box in which I type my post is too big for the screen and when I zoom out to view the whole page, it's cut off on the side. 

I can take screenshots of the problem of you want. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeministInPink

3putt said:


> That's located in your Control Panel (User CP). Go to Edit Options and scroll down to Private Messaging and check the box that reads: _Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default._


Thank you!!!


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit?

@VS Jeff


Quote:
Originally Posted by whatslovegottodowithit? View Post
I'm unable, when I click on view first in thread within this thread Going from joint to separate finances in marriage (I dunno, may be all threads for that matter) it doesn't automagically take me to first unread.

Also, same thread shows a page 2, however I can't go to page two Going from joint to separate finances in marriage . Tried the forum link and entered a "-2" before the .html with no luck.
Trying to figure out what is going on, can you get me a screen shot of what you are seeing?

Also try a F5 refresh and log in/out if you can.

Jeff 

***Seems to have resolved itself automagically***


----------



## Administrator

kokonatsu said:


> As far as I know, I'm not using the enhanced mobile view, just the regular desktop view. I'm using iPhone 6. I've tried to use the drop down menu at the bottom of the page to switch to the mobile version, but nothing changed. I also tried to change on the same menu to the alternative colours, which worked on my laptop, but not on this phone.
> 
> Also, I just noticed in typing this reply that the box in which I type my post is too big for the screen and when I zoom out to view the whole page, it's cut off on the side.
> 
> I can take screenshots of the problem of you want.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Screenshots will be most helpful! Thank you!

~Kay


----------



## meson

Yungster said:


> Screenshots will be most helpful! Thank you!
> 
> ~Kay


I saw the same thing from an iPhone 5. The recent discussion section is over the pages. 

View attachment 34633


And it's the same for the mobile skin as well as the default.


----------



## WandaJ

I am logging through in-private browsing. But now it shows that my password is in there - atlhough the ID is missing, and when I start typing ID, password disappears.

But it still makes me uncomfortable to have the password hanging there like this. Can this be fixed?


----------



## FeministInPink

WandaJ said:


> I am logging through in-private browsing. But now it shows that my password is in there - atlhough the ID is missing, and when I start typing ID, password disappears.
> 
> But it still makes me uncomfortable to have the password hanging there like this. Can this be fixed?


Have you tried clearing your browser cache/cookies/saved data?


----------



## Decorum

My gosh I feel like I am constantly logging in, it times out as I am typing, I am finding that very annoying. It will reduce my posting for sure.

Everything else seems good. Ha ha the GA's has a 1950's look in a retro kind of way its cool, but i am not much for aesthetics anyway.

It does not seem to be bogged down with a bunch of page scripts either that is nice.

ETA; I had to log in again just to post this. :cussing:
and again just to edit it, maybe its the firewall at work IDK.


----------



## star2916

I liked the "before" much better. All these colors are somehow distracting. Plus, Before it looked more .... mature ... now there' not difference between so many other sites and this one ... sorry ... but that is my opinion ....


----------



## lonelyhusband321

It seems more like a "Twitter-y" type thing now, as opposed to a meaningful place to exchange experiences/advice/observations. Of course I have been accused of being a "get off my lawn" type before


----------



## GusPolinski

star2916 said:


> I liked the "before" much better. All these colors are somehow distracting. Plus, Before it looked more .... mature ... now there' not difference between so many other sites and this one ... sorry ... but that is my opinion ....


 @star2916, as previously mentioned, you can actually revert to the old settings by scrolling to the very bottom of the page and then selecting the "Talkaboutmarriage.com Forum (Classic)" option from the drop-down menu.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

The site won't work on my iphone at all. The page is entirely ads and I can't log in. It also crashes often. Since that's my primary means of accessing the site, it probably means I won't be on here often. 

This is my first time online on the site. It's very busy. I'll look for a way to switch back to classic mode.


----------



## kokonatsu

Yungster said:


> Screenshots will be most helpful! Thank you!
> 
> ~Kay


Okay..

Also, I am not using the enchanted mobile page when this problem comes. When I came on this morning, it automatically changes to enhanced mobile.. It was awful.. Very slow to load, and I didn't like the different setup. It's so hard for me to find what I'm looking for on enhanced mobile. 

Screenshots to follow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kokonatsu

Yungster said:


> Screenshots will be most helpful! Thank you!
> 
> ~Kay


In these three instances, the right side just goes on and I can't see the end of it, so I can't locate the last page(s). 

It doesn't happen on the desktop version, just on my mobile, which I use most of the time to access TAM. 

thanks for your help!


----------



## Chaparral

Internet explorer just quit working and rebooted. It says you have malicious adware.

Good luck

Chap


----------



## honcho

Decorum said:


> My gosh I feel like I am constantly logging in, it times out as I am typing, I am finding that very annoying. It will reduce my posting for sure.
> 
> Everything else seems good. Ha ha the GA's has a 1950's look in a retro kind of way its cool, but i am not much for aesthetics anyway.
> 
> It does not seem to be bogged down with a bunch of page scripts either that is nice.
> 
> ETA; I had to log in again just to post this. :cussing:
> and again just to edit it, maybe its the firewall at work IDK.


The constant logging in is annoying and been plagued with this same issue myself. I tried on a couple different computers so it looks like its more a tam problem than a browser problem. 

The not being able to see the pages on the bottom as someone mentioned before is inconvenient also. If I turn my phone sideways etc it appears I can get the list of pages list wll load then. This problem also appears when typing responses. It cuts the last word off from display unless I turn the phone this way or that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Curse of Millhaven

I hate it, think it looks like ass, and is totally balls. But I’m going to keep it in the hopes that it will act as a deterrent to my participation here. 

Don't get your hopes up tho. Unfortunately I'm also a masochist so it may not work.


----------



## syhoybenden

I find the pull-down menus for the forums to be annoying and clumsy. The old format was much preferable.

Have you noticed a drop off in forum participation? I can't help but think you have.


----------



## Holland

GusPolinski said:


> @star2916, as previously mentioned, you can actually revert to the old settings by scrolling to the very bottom of the page and then selecting the "Talkaboutmarriage.com Forum (Classic)" option from the drop-down menu.


Thanks for that, I have reset to the old look.

The new look was too childish looking for me.


----------



## Rowan

Is anyone else having trouble with typing replies to threads? There's a definite lag between what I type and when it appears in the reply box. Also, about every 3rd or 4th character just doesn't seem to register and never appears in the typed reply. Words run together, missing letters, missing punctuation, etc. I type pretty fast, but not so fast that modern programming shouldn't be able to keep up. It makes posting very frustrating.

It doesn't happen every time I try to post, but probably every 4th or so time. Nor is it happening on any other webpage or program, so I don't think it's my computer or keyboard or anything of that nature. And it's definitely only been since the new look was rolled out.


----------



## 3putt

Rowan said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with typing replies to threads? There's a definite lag between what I type and when it appears in the reply box. Also, about every 3rd or 4th character just doesn't seem to register and never appears in the typed reply. Words run together, missing letters, missing punctuation, etc. I type pretty fast, but not so fast that modern programming shouldn't be able to keep up. It makes posting very frustrating.
> 
> It doesn't happen every time I try to post, but probably every 4th or so time. Nor is it happening on any other webpage or program, so I don't think it's my computer or keyboard or anything of that nature. And it's definitely only been since the new look was rolled out.


It's not just you. I was having that problem with the old set up as well as the new one.


----------



## Shoto1984

"Hate" is not strong enough.... That said thank you for leaving an option for the "classic" version. I should be able to click on "classic" one time and never have to see this new thing again. Why make is so hard to navigate to view I want?


----------



## 3putt

Shoto1984 said:


> "Hate" is not strong enough.... That said thank you for leaving an option for the "classic" version. I should be able to click on "classic" one time and never have to see this new thing again. Why make is so hard to navigate to view I want?


If you log out then log back in when you return every time instead of choosing to stay logged in, you'll always see the default Pepto Pink skin until you do log in.


----------



## syhoybenden

GusPolinski said:


> @star2916, as previously mentioned, you can actually revert to the old settings by scrolling to the very bottom of the page and then selecting the "Talkaboutmarriage.com Forum (Classic)" option from the drop-down menu.


Ah, thank you. Finally found it. Much better.


----------



## GusPolinski

SurpriseMyself said:


> The site won't work on my iphone at all. The page is entirely ads and I can't log in. It also crashes often. Since that's my primary means of accessing the site, it probably means I won't be on here often.
> 
> This is my first time online on the site. It's very busy. I'll look for a way to switch back to classic mode.


Try accessing TAM via the Tapatalk app. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Administrator

Those of you getting timed out, the site is set to only do so after 2.5 hours, When you log in do you tick off the remember me box?

Kyle


----------



## Ikaika

I know I'm in the minority, but I find the site user friendly enough. It took a little time to reorient but eventually I figured it out.


----------



## Administrator

kokonatsu said:


> In these three instances, the right side just goes on and I can't see the end of it, so I can't locate the last page(s).
> 
> It doesn't happen on the desktop version, just on my mobile, which I use most of the time to access TAM.
> 
> thanks for your help!


Thank _you_ for the screenshots!

I'll send them over to tech and they'll look into the layout issue. 

meson, thank you too for the screenshots!

~Kay


----------



## Decorum

Yungster said:


> Those of you getting timed out, the site is set to only do so after 2.5 hours, When you log in do you tick off the remember me box?
> 
> Kyle


I'll try the "remember me" check box. 
But no its was logging me off after only a few minutes.

Also it use to be that if I opened a page or two before I logged in I could just refresh them after logging in and my login would appear on those pages as well, I am finding more often than not I have to fully log in on the orphans too.

Thx.


----------



## happy as a clam

I am getting the exact same look on my iPhone as the screenshots that were posted. Half pages, big pink block on the right, can't get to the last page number without doing acrobatics turning the phone this way and that!

Going to try the Tapatalk mobile version that Gus mentioned...


----------



## Deejo

Tapatalk uses its own proprietary theme and navigation, but it works well.


----------



## Administrator

Decorum said:


> I'll try the "remember me" check box.
> But no its was logging me off after only a few minutes.
> 
> Also it use to be that if I opened a page or two before I logged in I could just refresh them after logging in and my login would appear on those pages as well, I am finding more often than not I have to fully log in on the orphans too.
> 
> Thx.


Please let us know if the remember me option worked. 

~Kay


----------



## NotEasy

Ok, what happened to the couple on the right of the title bar? I swear he was pursuing her, with flowers. Now they are separating. I feel sad.

So where is their thread? The mods should write it, as they know everything. jk

I used to build PC applications. Anytime users got any positive emotional connection to the layout meant success. So this new layout is very successful.


----------



## Administrator

The issue with the right side being cut off on mobile devices should be fixed now. 

~Kay


----------



## meson

Yungster said:


> The issue with the right side being cut off on mobile devices should be fixed now.
> 
> ~Kay


It's better but the page number line is still chopped for threads with more than 10 pages. 

View attachment 35113


----------



## ConanHub

The changes to the couples are cool! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo

Well hot damn, kudos on the paper cut-out people. Thanks for pointing that out Conan.


----------



## jmsclayton

What is the latest on people getting in and writing 
Is there still glitches being worked on

Judith
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

